# putting creatine in milk



## danny81 (May 21, 2008)

is it alright to put cratine and ribose in my post workout shake? i put milk in it


----------



## Witchblade (May 21, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2008)

thanks bro.


----------



## goob (May 21, 2008)

Watch out.  In the wrong mix ratio, 27:1 in favour of milk can cause the alkaline to react violently with the potassium carbonate and sodium panethium in the ribose, once this hits the hydrolchloric acid in your stomach it can cause a kenetic thermogenic rift causing your stomach to expand permenently by up to 12 times its normal size......


----------



## Irons77 (May 21, 2008)




----------



## biggfly (May 21, 2008)

I thin you shot a spark out your ass kicking that one out Goob!!


----------



## tomuchgear (May 21, 2008)

other than the taste i dont see how it would be a problem.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 21, 2008)

never mind what i said danny you have stated you would drink semen if it would make you bigger. so go for it. i have heard smoking dog shit makes you bigger and stronger give it a try and let me know how well it works.


----------



## silvister (May 22, 2008)

yes you can take but it is good if you  can take your creatine before you work out. and take creatine again. 20 minutes later take your milk.


----------



## Biggly (May 23, 2008)

The only potential problem is if you're mixing the shake a long time before consuming it, as creatine degrades over time when wet. Won't do you any harm but won't do you any good either.


B.


----------



## thewicked (May 23, 2008)

eww...

but sure


----------



## aussie (May 25, 2008)

Biggly said:


> The only potential problem is if you're mixing the shake a long time before consuming it, as creatine degrades over time when wet. Won't do you any harm but won't do you any good either.


Degrades over time when wet? While dependent on temperature and PH, creatine is stable in an aqueous solution. Awhile back some supp compaines who were trying to push alternate types of creatine came up with some BS claims that creatine converts to creatinine rapidly in solution but that myth was debunked ages ago.  Creatine is quite stable. From a report on the topic here's an excerpt:

â?????Creatine in aqueous solution is reasonably stable for up to 8h at 25_C, pH 7.5 or 6.5. Breakdown after 3 days at pH 5.5, 4.5 and 3.5 was 4%, 12% and 21% respectively.If Creatine is not used immediately after it is dissolved in water it should be stored at a low temperature to slow down the degradation. The solubility of Creatine Monohydrate is 14 g per liter at 25_C (1.4%) and 8.5 g at 4_C.â???


----------



## thewicked (May 27, 2008)

aussie said:


> Degrades over time when wet? While dependent on temperature and PH, creatine is stable in an aqueous solution. Awhile back some supp compaines who were trying to push alternate types of creatine came up with some BS claims that creatine converts to creatinine rapidly in solution but that myth was debunked ages ago.  Creatine is quite stable. From a report on the topic here's an excerpt:
> 
> â?????Creatine in aqueous solution is reasonably stable for up to 8h at 25_C, pH 7.5 or 6.5. Breakdown after 3 days at pH 5.5, 4.5 and 3.5 was 4%, 12% and 21% respectively.If Creatine is not used immediately after it is dissolved in water it should be stored at a low temperature to slow down the degradation. The solubility of Creatine Monohydrate is 14 g per liter at 25_C (1.4%) and 8.5 g at 4_C.â???



BRILLIANT post right there! I'll be saving this info as future references to the question fo wether or not creatine breaks down over time.. 

beyond dissolving and breaking down from a solid state to a liquid one.. creatine just like aussie said is good for awhile..unless ofcourse you spill it.


----------

